# Who will win the US presidential election?



## Destructobot (Nov 1, 2008)

This poll is about who you think will actually win the election, not who you want to win it. I don't care who you think the better candidate is, I want to know how you think the American people will vote.


----------



## Trippy (Nov 1, 2008)

I think Obama has this one clinched more or less.


----------



## quim69 (Nov 1, 2008)

If they have any sense they will not vote for anyone.

Remember kids, a spoiled ballot paper is NOT a waste.


----------



## Banger (Nov 1, 2008)

I say Obama, but I do think there will be some assassination attempts... If any of them are successful I have no clue.


----------



## science (Nov 1, 2008)

I voted for the last one I am Canadian though so my vote is invalid


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 1, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> I am Canadian though so my vote is invalid


No it's not. I want to see who people think will actually win, and I'm just as interested in what non-Americans think about it.


----------



## rockbmi (Nov 1, 2008)

Im from the Uk and i really really really hope that the USA population use there heads and vote for Obama. The world, not just the US is in a state of turmoil at the moment and i reckon new leaders in USA and England could be a catalyst for change.
VOTE OBAMA
EDIT: Ok i think they will vote Obama


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 1, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> *I don't care who you think the better candidate is*, I want to know how you think the American people will vote.


----------



## Jax (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey, where's my Ralph Nader option?


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 1, 2008)

In the toilet, right next to his campaign.


----------



## MadBob (Nov 1, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Destructobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> > *I don't care who you think the better candidate is*, I want to know how you think the American people will vote.



Does it really matter? they didn't vote for bush and yet they got him!


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 1, 2008)

It does matter, because only close races can be stolen.


----------



## themuddaload (Nov 1, 2008)

dont be a hater, vote for nader.

lol


----------



## Costello (Nov 1, 2008)

Obama for president? too good to be true.
I voted the 3rd option!


----------



## Little (Nov 1, 2008)

unfortunately the polls so far have been close enough to suggest the old problems will arrise, and the person with the most votes wont win.


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 1, 2008)

I hope Obama.. but, sincerely.. I don't know..


----------



## Arm73 (Nov 1, 2008)

Let's vote for Scwartznegger !!! ( I know he can't do that just yet.....let's hope for the future they change the low 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Banger (Nov 1, 2008)

ARM73 said:
			
		

> Let's vote for Scwartznegger !!! ( I know he can't do that just yet.....let's hope for the future they change the low
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Law? No lets not hope for such a thing.


----------



## Drift Monkey (Nov 1, 2008)

No third party vote = fail.


----------



## DarkLG (Nov 1, 2008)

Well,America most of them will vote for Obama but john McCain is going to win.


----------



## DarkSpace (Nov 1, 2008)

Since people don't want higher taxes it should be McCain. I forgot who said this but it was like this.
"When asked is America ready to have a black president?
80 percent answered yes
When asked really?
Only 30 percent answered yes"


----------



## Jiggah (Nov 1, 2008)

I'd say a combination of 2 and 4, leaning heavily on 4.  1 gets thrown out the door because of 4.  As for 3, even white supremacists are voting Obama.

http://www.esquire.com/the-side/feature/ra...rt-obama-061308


----------



## bobrules (Nov 1, 2008)

John Mccain


----------



## xalphax (Nov 1, 2008)

i hope for obama, but think mccain will win.

and we wont see a black president for the next 2 decades.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Nov 1, 2008)

polls say obama, im voting obama but i fear mccain will pull a GW
If he does we are screwed as a country


----------



## War (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm guessing Obama.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 2, 2008)

but isn't obama not a american born american? there for, no presidency for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm rooting for McCain


----------



## m3rox (Nov 2, 2008)

Drift Monkey said:
			
		

> No third party vote = fail.



Agreed, especially since there are a total of like 8 or 10 presidential candidates.


----------



## Costello (Nov 2, 2008)

m3rox said:
			
		

> Drift Monkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who cares? it's either gonna be obama or mc cain, everyone knows that.
the question is "who will win", not "who do you support".


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 2, 2008)

there's only one answer. 

The wrong candidate will win. 




I just hope something doesn't get blown up in the next two days.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 2, 2008)

obama's policies and ideas are things he came up with when he ws high or something!!! THEY SUK


----------



## Costello (Nov 2, 2008)

juggernaut -- you're off topic.
everyone, this is not an obama vs mc cain debate, this is about who WILL win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



your predictions, your guesses. not your choice!


----------



## scootmcfly (Nov 2, 2008)

Obama 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think people are ready for a change. I know I am. McCain = Big Buisness, Obama = working class. Trickle down economics is not working, lets try to trickle up for a while and see what happens.


----------



## quim69 (Nov 2, 2008)

Politicians are never for the working classes - they all serve the same masters - that is the leaders of industry and business.

Some just like to make an appearance of caring about others..


----------



## Maybe (Nov 2, 2008)

On topic: Obama of course  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Off topic: _*YES ON 8!!*_


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 2, 2008)

Maybe said:
			
		

> Off topic: _*YES ON 8!!*_


Thinking that banning same-sex marriage somehow "protects" heterosexual marriage is ridiculous. It has no bearing on "traditional" marriages at all, it just singles out a group of people and takes away their rights. More importantly, it takes away their children's rights, and that's unacceptable. The idea that christians or any other religious group should be able to force their views on the rest of the population is un-American by definition, and it is the duty of all freedom loving people to fight against such oppression.

You're right though, that is off-topic.


----------



## Jundeezy (Nov 2, 2008)

DarkSpace said:
			
		

> Since people don't want higher taxes it should be McCain. I forgot who said this but it was like this.
> "When asked is America ready to have a black president?
> 80 percent answered yes
> When asked really?
> Only 30 percent answered yes"



That was from Saturday Night Live...


----------



## bugboy181 (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm gunna say Obama..........


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 2, 2008)

If John McCain wins...I swear I'm going to move to Canada....oh wait.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 2, 2008)

Who will win, or who will/would you vote for?
Obama's prolly gonna win

its actually an election between the two VPs, you do know that right?
i heard that theres a higher chance of obama getting assassinated than mccain dying in office
biden vs. palin. lol not that hard of a choice.
if only mccain chose a better VP.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 2, 2008)

If Palin wins, I'm moving to Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Nov 2, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Who will win, or who will/would you vote for?
> Obama's prolly gonna win
> 
> its actually an election between the two VPs, you do know that right?
> ...


Obama wants to destroy the American Dream and replace it with middle class paying low class(because you know the rich people already know how to get around it they won't have to pay jack)


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 2, 2008)

I've only seem a limited view of this election as it doesn't pertain directly to me as I am Canadian...but I have a deep and dark feeling something nasty will be repeated again just like the previous elections and John McCain will become president even though he will hold the minority vote. 

Any Joe the Plumber can hire someone to hack electronic polling stations for example...or Fox News will report McCain is the winner even before the ballots are counted...or Obama will be sniped.  I seriously hope none of these happen though.


----------



## granville (Nov 2, 2008)

Regardless of personal opinion, Obama. I mean that guy is a steam roller! He's unstoppable. And really, no matter who I actually support or vote for, Obama will win.

Offtopic:



Spoiler



That being said, I DID vote for Obama. But he's going to win no matter what I believe.


----------



## Defiance (Nov 3, 2008)

Who is going to win?  Probably Obama.  Who do I want to win?  John McCain.  Because...
I'm Pro-life.
I don't want higher taxes.
I'm not for gay marriages.
I don't want coal miners to go bankrupt.
While I do want change, socialism isn't what I had in mind.

Btw, Obama is only about 6.75% black.   
His plan is to make the poor rich, and the rich poor.  McCain's plan is to make the poor AND rich both richer than Obama's plan.  +1 to not wanting to tax small businesses.


----------



## da_head (Nov 3, 2008)

Lelouch Vi Britiannia for prez!

probably obama.


----------



## ZenZero (Nov 3, 2008)

i dont care

im english


----------



## granville (Nov 3, 2008)

Zod 08:

http://www.zod2008.com/

(I'm sorry, but it made me laugh)


----------



## Daihatsuboy (Nov 3, 2008)

Personally, I'm opposed to Barack Obama for... multiple reasons but a lot of people are voting for "Change." Also, Palin was a turn off for just about everyone.

Ignorance may be a huge part of it though because I've actually went and talked to some Obama supporters and asked them why they were voting for him. Some thing that kept coming up was that he "stood for change" but when I asked for more details, they shut up...


----------



## Jax (Nov 3, 2008)

BREAKING NEWS:

Obama's grandmother dies at age 86 after a long battle with cancer

http://voices.washingtonpost.com/the-trail...ml?hpid=topnews

If that doesn't give him an advantage, i don't know what does.


----------



## mkoo (Nov 3, 2008)

DS_USER_997 said:
			
		

> i dont care
> 
> im english


Unfortunately decisions US presidents make effect entire world mister.

Oh and my personal opinion is _whoever wins we lose _.


----------



## berlinka (Nov 3, 2008)

I won't vote because I think your "becauses" are pathetic....next!


----------



## Sstew (Nov 3, 2008)

Obama will Win. I dont want him too, I'd prefer McCain
Biden is stupid, and while Palin may be nice to look at, I dont see her being a great VP

But this election is largely going to be influenced by race.

I watched a special on the news, where they went to predominately black areas of states, and asked, 

"Your voting for Obama right?

"Most responded "Yes"

Then they began to list McCain's policy's ect.
and asked if those policy's are the reason they are voting for Obama, and they all said Yes. When they actually weren't any of Obama's policy's. 

Honestly whoever wins can't fix our economy anytime soon, and can make as many promises as they want, Its not going to happen. I prefer McCain's policy's but also he is much more patriotic then Obama, and you all know it.

I'd rather a war veteran then someone who cant appreciate the national anthem.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jiggah (Nov 3, 2008)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Obama will Win. I dont want him too, I'd prefer McCain
> Biden is stupid, and while Palin may be nice to look at, I dont see her being a great VP
> 
> But this election is largely going to be influenced by race.
> ...



The same can be said of McCain supporters.  Most can't give any reason to why his economic policies will work.  How do you give tax cuts, but still continue increased spending?  At this point, even prominent fiscal conservatives support Obama.

The most I've heard from McCain supporters on why they oppose Obama is that he's a "Muslim" or "different," which we all know what is code for.  In contrast, exactly what you said "McCain is pro-real America."


----------



## Daihatsuboy (Nov 4, 2008)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> Sstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But then again, a handful of my black friends can't give an excuse other than "he's black" when asked why they're voting for Obama while they themselves are accusing people who aren't voting for him as racists.


----------



## Whizz (Nov 4, 2008)

Depends...

What part of America is bigger, Real America or Fake America?


----------



## Good ol' Phi (Nov 6, 2008)

So obama won the elections


----------



## gk.7 (Nov 6, 2008)

2nd and 4th.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 7, 2008)

TOPIC CLOSED due to creators request! (and elections ended)


----------

